# ISWvis-Mobile APP



## ISWvis-Mobile (30 November 2012)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit ist unsere App „ISWvis-Mobile“ als Demo- und Vollversion im Google Play Store erhältlich. 
ISWVisMobile ist eine Visualisierungssoftware (HMI, SCADA) für Android Betriebssysteme zur Steuerung von Simatic S7 (S7-1200, S7-300, S7-400) und Logo Steuerungen.

Auf unserer Hompage finden sie alle nützlichen Informationen die Sie für die App brauchen und wenn Sie noch weitere Fragen oder Probleme haben können Sie sich gerne mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

http://www.iswvis-mobile.at/

Über Rückmeldung würden wir uns sehr freuen da wir so unsere App an die Wünsche der Kunden anpassen und verbessern können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ISWvis mobile Entwicklerteam


----------



## Ing_Lupo (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo


ich vermisse eine direkte Fensterumschaltung.  Button -> Bildanwahl.



Desweiteren würde ich mir wünschen:

- Alarmmeldungen mit Vibration und Quittierung


Gruß

Lupo


----------



## ISWvis-Mobile (4 Dezember 2012)

Sehr geehrter Herr Lupo,

danke für ihre Rückmeldung. 

1) direkte Fensterumschaltung

da wir diesen Wunsch schon öfter gehört haben wird gerade überlegt diese Funktion einzubauen. Wir werden das intern nocheinmal besprechen und Ihnen diesbezüglich bescheid geben.


2) Alarmmeldungen mit Vibration und Quittierung

werden wir diese intern besprechen und geben Ihnen entsprechend Bescheid

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ISWvis mobile Entwicklerteam


----------



## Gala (10 September 2013)

Hallo,
ich komme nicht online

weder auf einer 1200er noch einer 300er bekomme ich eine online-verbindung.
was mach ich falsch


IP-adresse richtig eingegeben, IPPort 102, rack 0 slot 2, standart S7-300 bei der 300
IP-adresse richtig eingegeben, IPPort 102, rack 0 slot 0, standart S7-1200 bei der 1200

bei der 1200 komme ich im TIA-Portal über w-lan online.
mit dem gleichen Rechner übertrage ich das ISWvis Projekt aufs handy, wenn ich dann strte bin ich immer offline.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ISWvis-Mobile (13 September 2013)

Sehr geehrter Thomas,

bitte senden Sie uns Ihr Projekt an (office@iswvis-mobile.at)
Wir werden dies sofort prüfen und Ihnen das Resultat mitteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ISWvis-Moible Entwicklerteam


----------



## sieben (29 Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eure App auch mal getestet.
Habe 3 S7-1200 erfolgreich am laufen und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit der App.
Da die App im Moment nur 19.90€ kostet habe ich mir gleich mal die Vollversion gekauft. 
Wer also noch am überlegen ist, im Moment ist es günstig (im Gegensatz zum "Normalpreis").


----------



## Lukler (30 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage zur Lizenz. Brauche ich für jedes Handy eine eigene oder langt es wenn ich eine habe um ein Projekt zu projektieren? Ausgangslage ist das ich meine Haussteuerung mit dieser App projektieren und steuern möchte. Da wir aber drei Handys haben und diese auch regelmäßig erneuern ist hier die Frage aufgekommen ob ich jedes mal eine neue Lizenz erwerben muss.


----------



## NikolausL (5 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte Fragen, ob die App auch schon mit der S7-1500 funktioniert.

Viele Grüße
NikolausL


----------



## emilio20 (16 März 2014)

Hallo
finde die App super. Weiter so.


----------



## Bierboot (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Estmal ist die App absolute Spitze!

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit 2 Lizenzen gekauft eine für mich eine für meinen Vater funktioniert super.

Jetzt ist mir mein Smartphone abgestürzt und ich musste es neue flashen anschließend sagt die App das die Lizenz nicht passt.
was kann ich da machen ?
will mir nur ungerne eine neue Lizenz für dieses alte Gerät kaufen.
Ich habe die Key.ISWvisMobileKEY in die app eingefügt wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, geht aber net. (stimmt der Name der Key Datei? musste die umbenennen)

Vielen Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## gkoka (11 April 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem

ich habe mir die Lizenzen im Store  gekauft und installiert. Die AP funktioniert gut wenn das Handy einen  Internetzugang hat, alles OK

Ich habe ein internes Netzwerk ohne Internet Zugang. Wenn ich die AP starte funktioniert sie eine Zeit, dann

kommt die Meldung Lizenzfehler. 


Funktioniert die Lizenz nur bei einem aktiven Internetzugang?


kannst Du mir weiterhelfen?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## witalij_l (6 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

auf wievielen Android-Geräten kann man die App mit einer Lizenz laufen lassen???


----------

